# Attention Canadians: I need to know...



## sunset (Feb 11, 2008)

Weather for this coming weekend, if you happen to know yet.. I will be headed to Burlington Ontario this coming friday for my great niece's first birthday. I also know you have been getting lots of snow.. Please tell me the weekend looks good... 
We are leaving to come back to the states on monday.. I sure hope the weather holds out..


----------



## Halo (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: Attn Canadians.. I need to know the*

I usually track the upcoming weather forecast on the following website:

The Weather Network


----------



## sunset (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: Attn Canadians.. I need to know the*

Thx Halo... It looks like some snow on both my travel days. I am not sure what the cm is .. Can you tell me what that means in inches? I checked Hamilton Ontario for this coming weekend.. Dont know how cold it is either. I dont know the canadian system..Help...


----------



## Halo (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: Attn Canadians.. I need to know the*

I am not sure either of the conversions but if you look on the left hand side of the page on the The Weather Network page it has an option for Conversions.  There you will be able to enter what information you know and have it converted to Canadian.  It is the 4th option down from the bottom under Weather.


----------



## sunset (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: Attn Canadians.. I need to know the*

Great! Thank you Halo


----------



## Halo (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: Attn Canadians.. I need to know the*

Your welcome Sunset...glad I could help


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 11, 2008)

1 inch = 2.54 (or approximately 2 and a half) cm.

I believe we're supposed to get a bit of snow (1-2 inches) on Wednesday and about the same on Friday. The good news is that it will warm up a bit on Wednesday and a bit more by the weekend.


----------



## lallieth (Feb 11, 2008)

Sunset

Make sure you have lots of warm clothes,long underwear,parka and boots made for the arctic..and you will be fine..in Ontario we have two seasons REALLY COLD & REALLY HOT



David Baxter said:


> 1 inch = 2.54 (or approximately 2 and a half) cm.
> 
> I believe we're supposed to get a bit of snow (1-2 inches) on Wednesday and about the same on Friday. The good news is that it will warm up a bit on Wednesday and a bit more by the weekend.


LOL you know you live in Ottawa,when you say "a bit warmer means just -11


----------

